# 4-H Horse Showing questions!



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

*bump**
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Kay Armstrong (Jun 28, 2015)

Here is a link:

Texas 4-H â€“

Hope it helps find a local club for you to check out. I grew up in 4-H and know of several groups that meet near my home. Great way to spend your time.


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

Kay Armstrong said:


> Here is a link:
> 
> Texas 4-H â€“
> 
> Hope it helps find a local club for you to check out. I grew up in 4-H and know of several groups that meet near my home. Great way to spend your time.


Okay thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

I too grew up in the 4-H world and it was a great thing. I suggest you find a local club (your county Ag office is where to find that out). Then call the club contact # and find out whether they have a horse program. If they do, ask for the contact info for the leader in charge of the program. In my club they had junior and senior leaders for the different age groups and the senior group did some cool things like a Vet Science project. Anyway you will need to hunt up the right person, your local club's 4-H horse leader, and that's the person to ask the questions of.


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

Avna said:


> I too grew up in the 4-H world and it was a great thing. I suggest you find a local club (your county Ag office is where to find that out). Then call the club contact # and find out whether they have a horse program. If they do, ask for the contact info for the leader in charge of the program. In my club they had junior and senior leaders for the different age groups and the senior group did some cool things like a Vet Science project. Anyway you will need to hunt up the right person, your local club's 4-H horse leader, and that's the person to ask the questions of.


Thank you! That's helpful for sure!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

I'm in North Texas (North of Dallas) and my daughter has shown with 4H for around 5 years now. Depending on your area, your local club might put on schooling shows. You can count on once a year regional shows in June and the State show in July.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

HorseMom1025 said:


> I'm in North Texas (North of Dallas) and my daughter has shown with 4H for around 5 years now. Depending on your area, your local club might put on schooling shows. You can count on once a year regional shows in June and the State show in July.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Great that's very helpful! I'm in SE Texas, Jefferson County is where I live but I keep my horses in Orange.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseMom1025 (Jul 17, 2012)

Once you register with 4H, you will need to validate your horse to show at regionals and state. It's a simple process, however, the horse needs to be in your name (or a close relative's name) and you will need to provide pictures. To go to state (in Amarillo), you have to show at regionals.

Hope that helps!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## TXappygail (Feb 13, 2016)

HorseMom1025 said:


> Once you register with 4H, you will need to validate your horse to show at regionals and state. It's a simple process, however, the horse needs to be in your name (or a close relative's name) and you will need to provide pictures. To go to state (in Amarillo), you have to show at regionals.
> 
> Hope that helps!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Thank you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## BrewCrew (May 12, 2010)

Our experience with 4H here in AZ is that it is EXTREMELY involved. Many meetings each month, practices weekly, service projects, etc. Your participation and involvement in those extra activities determines your eligibility for showing. You don't just sign up and show up for shows. It is an AMAZING program, teaching confidence, public speaking, hippology, teamwork, etc. However, it is very time intensive and not just about showing your horse.


----------

